# Il Chelsea mette Hazard sul mercato



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2016)

Secondo il _*Sun*_ il Chelsea del neo tecnico Antonio Conte avrebbe messo *Eden Hazard* sul mercato. Sul belga l'interesse di *PSG* e *Madrid*.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Aprile 2016)

Tra due giorni già prevedo il titolone di tuttosporc:
*
"Juve-Hazard: contatto!"*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Aprile 2016)

Si vuole seriamente privare di Hazard? Ma che problemi ha?


----------



## Butcher (8 Aprile 2016)

Dopo la news su Ronaldo sono sempre più convinto che ai piani alti cominci a girare roba tagliata male.


----------



## LukeLike (8 Aprile 2016)

Vai condor 
Ah non è parametro zero? Ah non è assistito da Raiola? Ah non è del Genoa? Peccato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Aprile 2016)

Psg


----------



## Jino (8 Aprile 2016)

Per me va di sicuro al PSG, con Di Maria completano gli esterni d'attacco titolari.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Aprile 2016)

Sto ragazzo se avesse la testa migliore sarebbe un giocatore spaziale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me va di sicuro al PSG, con Di Maria completano gli esterni d'attacco titolari.


Hazard-Cavani-Di Maria


----------



## .Nitro (8 Aprile 2016)

Io pensavo diventasse un crack,ma davvero inconcludente


----------



## prebozzio (8 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il _*Sun*_ il Chelsea del neo tecnico Antonio Conte avrebbe messo *Eden Hazard* sul mercato. Sul belga l'interesse di *PSG* e *Madrid*.


Peccato non ci sia spazio per lui nel 4-3-1-2 di Brocchi


----------



## Milan7champions (8 Aprile 2016)

L'anno scorso premiato come migliore giocatore della premier,quest'anno tra infortuni vari si e' perso come tutto il chelsea. Prossimo anno Real Madrid per il rilancio.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (8 Aprile 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Io pensavo diventasse un crack,ma davvero inconcludente



Dopo 7 stagioni da fenomeno, ci sta un passaggio a vuoto. 
È uno dei più grandi giocatori al mondo, il suo ciclo al Chelsea è finito.


----------



## .Nitro (8 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Dopo 7 stagioni da fenomeno, ci sta un passaggio a vuoto.
> È uno dei più grandi giocatori al mondo, il suo ciclo al Chelsea è finito.



Non è che sia un bidone,3 anni fa pensavo potesse stare tra i 3-4 più forti al mondo,sono 2 anni che quando lo vedo mi da un'altra impressione,andare via da Londra potrebbe fargli bene


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (8 Aprile 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Non è che sia un bidone,3 anni fa pensavo potesse stare tra i 3-4 più forti al mondo,sono 2 anni che quando lo vedo mi da un'altra impressione,andare via da Londra potrebbe fargli bene



l'anno scorso miglior giocatore della Premier. Basterebbe quello... definirlo inconcludente con i gol e gli assist che fa, le giocate che propone mi sembra quantomeno azzardato. 

Tolti i due alieni e i vecchi (Ibra e Robben) chi c'è di meglio in giro? Bonaventura?


----------



## Hammer (8 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il _*Sun*_ il Chelsea del neo tecnico Antonio Conte avrebbe messo *Eden Hazard* sul mercato. Sul belga l'interesse di *PSG* e *Madrid*.



Palesemente se ne vuole andare. Va in una grandissima e dopo questa stagione mezza storta torna a fare il fenomeno


----------



## LukeLike (8 Aprile 2016)

E che c'entra con Hazard?


----------



## Djici (8 Aprile 2016)

Tutto dipende da quale modulo vuole fare Conte.
In un 352 non puo giocare.
Un po meglio del 343 ma il meglio lo da in un 4231-433.


----------



## Djici (8 Aprile 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> E che c'entra con Hazard?



Non abbiamo bisogno di Eden perche torna il capitano


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Aprile 2016)

non credo proprio che conte lo lascerà partire, anche perchè se si presenta a londra con cuadrado titolare all posto di hazard ...


----------



## Torros (8 Aprile 2016)

E' da vedere se lui vuole rimanerci a Londra certo che un duo Hazard Di Maria sarebbe da


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> E' da vedere se lui vuole rimanerci a Londra certo che un duo Hazard Di Maria sarebbe da


Hazard a sinistra e Di Maria a destra sarebbe clamore.


----------



## juventino (9 Aprile 2016)

3-5-2 is coming in quel di Londra. 
Se lo cedono perché devono dar retta alle ossessioni del parrucca sono da internare.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Aprile 2016)

Fuori Hazard dentro Giaccherinhao


----------



## Jino (9 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hazard a sinistra e Di Maria a destra sarebbe clamore.



Se poi trovano un centravanti complementare con loro fanno bingo. Forse Cavani lo è.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se poi trovano un centravanti complementare con loro fanno bingo. Forse Cavani lo è.


Lo è, lo è.


----------

